# Aussi longtemps que / aussi rapidement que



## nusuto

Salut!


*aussi longtemps que *
Vous pouvez m'expliquer qu'est-ce que ça veut dire et me poser un exemple?
Merci et à bientôt


----------



## GURB

Hola
Un ejemplo va a bastar para que entiendas.
Aussi longtemps (tant) que nous aurons des modératrices aussi compétentes et aussi sympa, ce forum restera une pure merveille.
* Mientras *tengamos unas moderadoras tan simpáticas y competentes, este foro continuará siendo una maravilla.
También: me quedaré contigo *todo el tiempo que* quieras.
¿Entendido?


----------



## nusuto

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## nusuto

¿Por qué lo dices?
Tengo otra duda sobre "aussi longtemps que": 
¿los verbos de las dos frases conectadas tienen que estar en el mismo modo y tiempo? 
Por ejemplo: 
1. Nous pouvons parler ensemble aussi longtemps que nous désirons (pouvons - désirons en presente).
2. Je ferai de la recherche aussi longtemps que je le pourrai (ferai - pourrai en futuro).
Merci!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sí, es exacto y tus ejemplos son correctos.
Aquí _aussi longtemps que_ se dirá: _todo el tiempo que _ o _durante tanto tiempo como..._


----------



## nusuto

Parfait! Encore une fois: merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Sanja1

Hola todos,
Tengo problema para traducir al castellano la frase "Le logiciel vous classe cette liste aussi rapidement que vous l'aviez toujours rêvé..."
No estoy convencida de que suena bien decir "tan rápidamente como lo había soñado". ¿Alguien tendrá una proposición?
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "Le logiciel vous classe cette liste aussi rapidement que vous l'aviez toujours rêvé..."
> "tan rápidamente como lo había soñado".


Hola:
Podrías decir : tan rápidamente como nunca se lo habia imaginado.


----------



## Sanja1

Perfecto está muy bien- Muchas gracias Tina


----------



## Debaires

"Aussi longtemps que l´on vit, aussi hat que l´on vole, les sourires que l´on donne et les larmes que l´on verse, tout ce que l´on touche de la main ou du regard détermine notre vie à venir"

Pink Floyd

Hermosísima frase de Pink Floyd de la que quisiera traducir ese "aussi ....que"
de la manera más hermosa posible que merece la cita.

Intentos: (no demasiado lindo 

Tan largo tiempo que se pueda vivir, tan alto donde se pueda volar /  o se vuele ...

Tanto tiempo como se pueda vivir...

Gracias si tienen algo más lindo!


----------



## swift

Hola Debaires:

Una vez más, no te propongo algo lindo:

_Tanto tiempo como se pueda vivir_, _tan alto como se pueda volar_...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A ver si te gusta, *Debaires*:

Cuan largo vivamos, cuan alto volemos,...


----------



## Debaires

Muchas gracias !


----------



## noroeme

Te propongo:

No importa cuán largo vivamos, o cuán alto volemos, las sonrisas que entregamos y las lágrimas que derramamos, todo lo que tocamos con la mano o con la mirada determina la vida que tendremos.


----------



## swift

noroeme said:


> No importa cuán largo vivamos, o cuán alto volemos



Esto me parece de lo más acertado.

Gracias Noroeme.


----------



## Debaires

noroeme said:


> Te propongo:
> 
> No importa cuán largo vivamos, o cuán alto volemos, las sonrisas que entregamos y las lágrimas que derramamos, todo lo que tocamos con la mano o con la mirada determina la vida que tendremos.



Me gusta. Gracias Noroeme


----------



## noroeme

De nada.. es un placer ayudar (y no siempre se peude! JA!)


----------



## blink05

Hola:
Me parece que el acento en "*cuan*" no va.
Por lo demás, creo que la propuesta de traducción es sumamente acertada.
Saludos.


----------



## noroeme

Hola,
Gracias por tu apoyo...
Respecto a la tilde en cuán, me parece que en este caso sí la lleva, porque la palabra está usada con el objeto de "intensificar" lo que se dice...
Cuando no la lleva es cuando se usa como comparación.
Espero que estés de acuerdo (y todos los demás).
Saludos.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

La tilde está muy bien puesta. Y no me manifesté antes al respecto porque a pesar de que tenía claro que se debía tildar "cuan" no hallaba un argumento que resistiera el fuego de su razonamiento. Pues bien, creo haber encontrado el medio de resolver la cuestión.

Obsérvense los siguientes enunciados:No importa cuánto tiempo pase, nunca te olvidaré.
No importa cuánto insistas, jamás cederé a tus peticiones.​Naturalmente, tanto la entonación como la función sintáctica de cuánto apuntan al uso del acento ortográfico. En este caso, "cuánto" funciona como un ponderador de cantidad. Del mismo modo, se tilda este pronombre cuando se inquiere del tiempo: No sé cuánto va a demorar Lucía en llegar.

Fijemos ahora nuestra atención en "cuán". Como se ha indicado en un mensaje anterior, este pronombre funciona como correlativo de comparación y a menudo va acompañado de "tan". De nuevo, el acento prosódico puede ser un buen indicador del acento ortográfico. Para demostrarlo, léanse en voz alta los siguientes enunciados:Se lo castigó con tanta severidad cuan grave fue su falta.
¡Cuán hermosa es la nieve sobre las lejanas montañas azules!​El pronombre correlativo "cuan" tiene el mismo valor sintáctico que la forma plena "cuanto" en su forma interrogativa-exclamativa: ponderar la cantidad, el grado, el tiempo... Además, se corresponde con el proadjetivo y proadverbio _que_ cuando éste se encuentra en construcciones ponderativas con _lo_. Adquiere por tanto un valor de cuantificador, y del mismo modo que se debe tildar _que_, se tilda _cuan_:Lo bellas que son las fanelas, y lo frágiles que son sus alas.
Qué bellas son las fanelas, y qué frágiles son sus alas.
Cuán bellas son las fanelas, y cuán frágiles sus alas.​En todos los casos anteriores, los pronombres interrogativo-exclamativos son tónicos y además dependen del discurso para actuar como tales. Las formas átonas  cumplen otras funciones.

Puesto que hemos establecido la función sintáctica de los pronombres interrogativo-exclamativos, podemos considerar el asunto de la forma tónica de "cuan". A este respecto, cabe destacar lo que indica la Academia en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:



> Cuando aparece precedido de la preposición _según, _o del verbo_ depender _o el adverbio_ independientemente _seguidos de la preposición_ de, _tiene valor interrogativo, es tónico y se escribe con tilde si equivale a ‘qué cantidad o en qué medida’: _«Un mes o más, según cuánto te fumes»_ (Fogwill _Cantos_ [Arg. 1998]); _«El largo del corte dependerá de cuánto se encoge el pescado durante el precocimiento»_ (Farro _Industria_ [Perú 1996]); _Debes ahorrar más, independientemente de cuánto ganes. _En cambio, si equivale a ‘(todo) lo que’, tiene valor relativo, es átono y se escribe sin tilde (→ cuanto, 1): _«Según cuanto queda transcrito, la parásita que en Europa determina la enfermedad que nos ocupa, no tiene frutos de invierno»_(Ascárate _Insectos_ [Esp. 1893]); _«Nada puedo ofrecerte porque dependo de cuanto quieran ofrecerme los demás» _(Moix _Arpista_ [Esp. 2002]).
> 
> Fuente: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=cu%E1nto


Así las cosas, parece evidente que en la frase "no importa cuán largo vivamos o cuán alto volemos", a pesar de que carece de los signos convencionales de la interrogación (¿?), _cuán_ cumple una función interrogativa y por tanto debe aparecer en su forma tónica.

Espero haber aclarado la duda que los preocupaba.

Saludos cordiales,


swift


----------



## noroeme

Gracias, Swift... te fajaste, como decimos por acá. 
¡No sabes "cuán" completa fue tu explicación!
Saludos.
Noroeme


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Comparto plenamente lo aseverado por Swift, así como su detallada explicación.


----------



## Debaires

Si, completamente de acuerdo con el acento de "cuán"

(sólo que no me gusta mucho "cuán _largo_")


¡Gracias a todos !


----------



## Teemp

Hola!

Tengo dificultades para traducir esto: "et aussi longtemps que".

La expresión ya está en el foro. He consultado en los hilos pero no los eniendo y no estoy seguro de que me sirvan.
El contexto es el siguiente:
 
Certains domaines ne relèvent de la compétence des Länder que dans la mesure où –et aussi longtemps que – il n’existe pas de législation fédérale. 

Habla sobre los Länder alemanes, el papel que desempeñan dentro del esado alemán.



¡Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

podrías traducir: "y mientras"


----------



## alsebal

Hola, Teemp

Quiere decir que "Hay aspectos sobre los que los _Länder _tienen competencia para legislar en la medida en que no exista ya una legislación federal, y mientras se dé tal circunstancia (la no existencia previa de una ley de la federación)."

Saludos
A.


----------



## TORNASSOL

No estoy segura de entender bien esta expresión de tiempo:

Contexto: Es una chica que desaparece y guarda con ella un secreto. Cuando reaparece le dice al chico la siguiente frase:

"C'est toi la femme qui a disparu?"
"Oui. C'est moi. Sauf que je n'ai pas disparu aussi longtemps que j'ai bien voulu te le dire".

Traducción:

-Sí soy yo. Pero poco después de desaparecer ya te lo quería contar.

Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- aussi... que = tanto... como => tanto tiempo como te lo he querido/quise decir

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## TORNASSOL

O sea, que sería "No he desaparecido tanto tiempo como (el tiempo que) te lo quise decir"?

Qué complicado...

Gracias!!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*¡NUEVA PREGUNTA!*

¡Hola!

Tengo una oración tomada de un artículo del filósofo alemán Reinhold (_Berichtigung bisherigen Missverständnisse der Philosophen_, Jena, 1790) y traducida -creo que no muy bien, pero no tengo cómo corroborarlo- al francés. La oración en sí es bastante simple, pero se mezcla la estructura que es objeto de este hilo con una correlación -bastante extraña, a mi criterio- de tiempos verbales.

A manera de contexto -aunque queda claro en y por la oración misma- Reinhold está afirmando que si no sabemos, primeramente, qué es la filosofía, no se puede responder a la pregunta por la historia de la filosofía.

La frase es: "La question: qu'est-ce que l'histoire de la philosophie? reste sans réponse aussi longtemps que l'on ne s'est pas accordé sur la question: qu'est-ce que la philosophie?".

Estoy muy tentado de traducir el primer verbo ("reste") como futuro, para poder traducir la segunda estructura verbal en subjuntivo:
"La pregunta/cuestion: ¿qué es la historia de la filosofía? *seguirá *sin respuesta *todo el tiempo que/mientras/en la medida en que *no nos *pongamos de acuerdo*/no *haya acuerdo*... etc.".

Pero quizá me estoy tomando una atribución indebida, y debiese traducir algo así como:
"La pregunta/cuestión... *sigue *sin respuesta *en la medida en que *no nos *hemos puesto de acuerdo*...".

Sinceramente, no me gusta mucho el indicativo luego de "aussi longtemps que". Pero, en fin, por eso mismo les consulto, a ver cómo lo ven ustedes.

Muchas gracias desde ya,

León


----------



## swift

¿Permanece sin respuesta por tanto tiempo como?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿...no nos _pongamos _de acuerdo?


----------



## noroeme

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿...no nos _pongamos _de acuerdo?


Me gusta el uso del tiempo futuro....
La pregunta "¿qué es la historia de la filosofía?" seguirá sin respuesta mientras no se haya alcanzado un acuerdo sobre la pregunta ¿qué es la filosofía?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## swift

La otra opción: ha seguido/quedado sin respuesta por tanto tiempo como ha faltado consenso en cuanto a.


----------



## GURB

Un* mientras* (del latín dum interim) traduce perfectamente la idea.
Mientras- Durante el tiempo que transcurre hasta la realización de lo que se expresa. RAE


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Gracias, Gurb!


----------

